# Cleaning of smoke damage



## Tahoe Painter (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone. Have a couple jobs where wood fireplaces caused very minor smoke residue on drywall. I did not see any residue(ran fingers across walls in different areas of house). Insurance company says they are including (wash ceilings/walls) in their appraisal of damages. Question is -
1. What is going rate for wash drywall? 
2. What products (aside from tsp) are out there?
3. Methods for applying cleaner to drywall do you use?
We have not had much fire/water damage jobs in last few years so would be good to know what insurance companies will pay for this line item!
Have also thought of applying tsp/water solution with airless (very light spray) and then sponge mop dry!
As I said, you cannot see any smoke residue but can smell it (mainly carpets that will be replaced).


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

I too had the airless tsp idea. my local rep talked me out of it. Just use a pesticide pump sprayer.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Not joking here, but there are some sponges I call magic sponges that remove rhe smoke residue, check with the restoration insurance working crew for an exact name for it, then stain kilz the areas.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

then stain kilz the areas. 

And be sure to use the organic kilz:laughing:


----------



## Tahoe Painter (Mar 8, 2007)

sparehair said:


> I too had the airless tsp idea. my local rep talked me out of it. Just use a pesticide pump sprayer.


why would rep talk you out of using airless as this application would be alot faster than pump sprayer?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

use the sponges...


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> And be sure to use the organic kilz:laughing:


Me and you Chris to the top.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 14, 2009)

Mr. Mike said:


> use the sponges...


Best thing ever invented for smoke damage, I can't remember what they're called though..


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Measures: 1-3/4" x 3" x 6"
Known for cleaning in the fire restoration field and very popular to remove soot and dirt from any surface you do not want to get wet including books & paper documents, computer screens, car dashboard, lamp shades, pictures, paintings, and much, much more!
This is an exceptional sponge and a must for soot removal. Use it dry to clean any surface - it actually absorbs a tremendous amount of soot/dirt into the cells of the sponge. Made of volcanized natural rubber. It is completely safe and non-toxic. These are known as chemical sponges


Mr. Mike the helping helper.:clap:


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Tahoe Painter said:


> why would rep talk you out of using airless as this application would be alot faster than pump sprayer?


1. we all know that masks leak and he was not of the opinion that breathing atomized tri sodium phosphate or its substitute would be very good for your lungs. See citation below...

2. you're not supposed to run chlorine through an airless and that was my first question ie will the basic (i believe tsp is an alkaline salt if I'm not mistaken) tsp solution corrode the metal like bleach will? He wasn't sure but thought I was on the right track.

3. It's not faster. You can cover a lot of ground quickly with a $10.00 pesticide sprayer and not spend any money on packings, tips, lube etc. Everytime that piston goes up and down it costs money. 

From wiki...
Alkalis are all Arrhenius bases, which form hydroxide ions (OH-) when dissolved in water. Common properties of alkaline aqueous solutions include:
Moderately-concentrated solutions (over 10-3 M) have a pH of 10 or greater. This means that they will turn phenolphthalein from colorless to pink.
Concentrated solutions are caustic (causing chemical burns).
Alkaline solutions are slippery or soapy to the touch, due to the saponification of the fatty acids on the surface of the skin.
Alkalis are normally water soluble, although some like barium carbonate are only soluble when reacting with an acidic aqueous solution.
Acids and alkalis are measured on a pH scale
Alkalis are commonly found in household cleaners like bleach


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

That reminds me. The first chemical weapon used in modern warfare was chlorine gas. Blew a hole right through the canadian lines. The german's had no idea how effective the gas would be and failed to capitalize on the surprise and shear terror the attack induced. Interestingly, I remember this from my excellent high school history teacher Mr. Bachlund, that there was a young chemist among the canooks who realized that the urea in urine would react with the chlorine and neutrilize it. So the guys who were left, the ones who didn't drown in their own blood, survived by pissing on their socks and tying em around their heads.:w00t:


----------



## TheCleaningDoc (Oct 20, 2009)

Sponges are great but when you have an entire garage and part of a kitchen to do they suck. Too much time involved.Going to test TSP on the walls today. Popcorn ceiling is history.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

sounds to me as tho you shouldnt be doing fire restorations...

also sounds like the insurance company is going to love you! =):whistling

hope you have a good lawyer....


----------



## TheCleaningDoc (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't say I was doing fire restoration. Just cleaning and getting ready for the guys to come in and refinish. There is one person that I do trash outs for because they are a friend. No fire damage just soot all over the walls and ceiling. Oh well we are past that one now.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

jolt or tsp


----------



## fullerbuilt (Dec 14, 2009)

Need some advice, I'm a Gen. Contractor whos been caught in the middle of a claims battle between home owner, insurance co., and the cleaners. I am considdering a purchase of an ozone generator and hot thermal fogger. Its my understanding that the first 48 hours are most crucial. Is this true cause this battle has been going on since June. Should I back off any guarantees, How about furniture, it was 2 weeks old the insurance wants to clean. How should I clean furniture? I was thinking rug Dr. and then fogger with ozone running a couple of weeks. What do you guys think? I would normaly back off, but times are tight here and I need the job to get started.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

A Company you need to check out is ADCO PRO Cleaning Supply they are in Colorodo, they sell everything you need to clean up smoke and soot, I am putting a estimate together now for a Fire, The sponges have chemicals in them to remove smoke, soot and odor they also sell wall wash, a product called Smoke-Solv this product gets surfaces ready for priming and painting.
Their website is www.adcoprocleaning.com


----------

